# rtl8181 wireless

## skaveria

Im having trouble with my wireless on my laptop I my chipset is rtl8181

lspci output:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 818
```

I have drivers for rtl8180 and rtl8192ce/rtl8188ce compiled into my kernel. why isnt  it applying to my adapter?

----------

## cach0rr0

post your lspci -n ?

also, 9.9 times out of 10, wireless does best as module, not as built-in

one other thing to point out, if that's the correct driver for that card, you will also need:

```

* net-wireless/rtl8180

     Available versions:  ~*0.22_pre20050528 {{kernel_linux}}

     Homepage:            http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Driver for the rtl8180 wireless chipset

```

if that is missing, expect to see complaints about missing firmware in dmesg. 

as well, if your rtl8180 is a built-in, and not a module, you must configure the kernel to include the firmware itself within the kernel (another reason modules are preferred for wireless)

----------

## skaveria

lspci: 

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:0104 (rev 09)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0116 (rev 09)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1c3a (rev 04)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1c2d (rev 04)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1c20 (rev 04)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1c10 (rev b4)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:1c12 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1c26 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1c49 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:1c03 (rev 04)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1c22 (rev 04)

01:00.0 0200: 1969:2062 (rev c1)

02:00.0 0280: 10ec:8176 (rev 01
```

when I try to emerge rtl8180 it fails

pastebin of the log http://pastebin.com/uySfdaEz

I have also now compiled them as modules

----------

## Gusar

That thing should be supported by the in-kernel rtl8192ce driver. Compile that as module and install linux-firmware.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *skaveria wrote:*   

> 
> 
> when I try to emerge rtl8180 it fails
> 
> pastebin of the log http://pastebin.com/uySfdaEz
> ...

 

that'd be my fault - moral of that story, dont post too fast, especially not after beer thirty

i could swear my eyes saw "firmware" and not "driver". Looking today, my eyes lied!

yes, pulling in a driver via portage when you already have it in the kernel will fail. kernel-provided drivers are generally preferred. 

often people will select a driver in the kernel, but not pull in the firmware for it (for those that require firmware)

that, of course, was not the case here!

----------

## skaveria

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> That thing should be supported by the in-kernel rtl8192ce driver. Compile that as module and install linux-firmware.

 

I compiled it rtl8192ce as a module and emerged linux-firmware and copied new kernel over to my boot partition. however its still not working.

I tried 

```
modprobe rtl8192ce
```

driver is still not loaded lspci -k is still the same as in the original post and the result of lsmod shows no modules in use

----------

## Gusar

Post dmesg output (using pastebin). That's where the interesting info usually is.

You could also try the r8192e driver, it's in Staging. There's one device where rev01 needs the staging driver, but rev10 the non-staging one. I don't know if if yours is exactly that device.

----------

